# الأسمده الكيماويه وطرق تحضيرها



## سعيدأبواحمد (1 يوليو 2008)

تعتبر صناعه الأسمده الكيماويه من أهم المواضيع الحساسه في وقتنا الحاضر نضرا للاقبال على زراعه المحاصيل اللتي يستخرج منها الوقود الحيوي نتيجه غلاء اسعار النفط حيث ان هذه الزراعه سوف تؤثر على الغذاء العالمي لذلك احببت ان اطرح هذا الموضوع كاول مشاركه لي في هذا المنتدى الراقي وسف اخبركم عن كيفيه تحضير اهم ألأسمده الكيماويه ويدعى اليوريا فوسفيت
ويتكون هذا المنتج نتيجه تفاعل مادتين تحت ضروف خاصه وهما الفوسفوريك اسيد وماده اليوريا لتشكيل هذا المركب الجديد كما في المعادله التاليه
Nh2)2co+h3po4----------------nh2)2coh3po4​


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (5 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على طرح الموضوع لكننا منتظرين باقى الموضوع


----------



## ارماجيدون (7 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي العزيز 
ولكن يحتاج الموضوع لجهد كبير أتمنا أن تملكه


----------



## النمس الجبلى (14 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
تلك بداية منطقية واستهلال لابد منه ولكن صناعة الاسمدة مجال كبير جداااا 
ولايتسع الوقت الأن للحديث عنها 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## ابو صالح المصرى (26 سبتمبر 2009)

انا حضرت الفوسفوريك اسيد عندى فى المعمل الخاص بى ولكن اعطنى لونين احدهم اخضر والاخر احمر بنى فهل هناك فرق


----------



## سعيدأبواحمد (27 سبتمبر 2009)

غالبا ما يكون لون الفوسفوريك اسيد اخضر ولكن المهم هو في نسبه P2o5 فيه حيث تتراوح هذه النسبه بين 50-52%


----------



## sayed azeem (14 أغسطس 2010)

ارجو طرح الموضوع بالتفاصيل


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على طرح الموضوع وأرجو أكمال الموضوع ........


----------



## علي الهيتاوي (15 أغسطس 2010)

الشكر موصول على طرح المواضيع الجديدة


----------



## علي الهيتاوي (15 أغسطس 2010)

الشكر دائم وعطاء زاخرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## علي الهيتاوي (15 أغسطس 2010)

حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووةهاي المواضيع


----------



## mimfarahat (18 أغسطس 2010)

الموضوع جميل جداً لكن ياريت لو هناك كتاب الكتروني يتم رفعة يكون أجما


----------



## dbdoub2010 (24 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك على الجهد وكلن ابحث عن الموضوع كامل فأين اجده


----------



## COCl2 (25 يناير 2011)

ليس قصدي أن أعمل نفسي فهمان لكنك كتبت فوسفيت اليوريا و أما المعادلة فيها فوسفات اليوريا يعني أخطأت بالكتابة
اذا فوسفات اليوريا قصدك nh2conh2.h3po4 على الأغلب تحضيرها سهل (من عندي هاد الكلام يعني ليس أكيد):
أسخن حمض الفوسفوريك قليلا على النار ثم أبدأ باضافة اليوريا اذا حدث تفاعل يعني اليوريا اتفسخت بالتالي فشل التفاعل 
اذا لم يحدث تفاعل مرئي يعني اليوريا اندمجت مع حمض الفوسفوريك وحصلت على فوسفات اليوريا
ثم أجفف لتشوف بلورات فوسفات اليوريا 
فوسفات اليوريا تذوب بالماء وطبعا ستذوب بحمض الفوسفوريك بالتالي اذا في حمض فوسفوريك زيادة لن ترى البلورات و اذا في يوريا زيادة ستحصل على مزيج يوريا و فوسفات اليوريا 
مشان هيك حساب النسب ضروري حتى لا يكون هناك زيادة من اليوريا أو حمض الفوسفوريك
(تسخين حمض الفوسفوريك لن يخرج غازات فقط ماء اذا التسخين قوي لذا لا تسخن بقوة يعني بحمام ماء )
اذا قصدك فوسفيت اليوريا nh2conh2.h3po2 يعني لازمك حمض الفوسفور h3po2 وهاد غير متوافر و بيعه ممنوع (حزير ليش)


----------



## COCl2 (25 يناير 2011)

*عفوا:*خطأ فني *فوسفيت اليوريا **nh2conh2.h3po3 وحمض الفوسفور H3PO3 *


----------



## COCl2 (26 يناير 2011)

[FONT=&quot]فوسفات اليوريا [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]المصدر: [/FONT]http://www.bikudo.com/product_search/details/189436/urea_phosphate_up.html[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الصيغة: [/FONT]H3PO4 .CO (NH2)2[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]مسحوق بلوري يذوب بسهولة بالماء لكن ليس بالمذيبات العضوية[/FONT],[FONT=&quot] ينصهر [/FONT]117.3[FONT=&quot] سي [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] حله المائي حامضي جدا [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]PH[FONT=&quot] حل 1% =[/FONT]1.89[FONT=&quot] [/FONT],[FONT=&quot]يتفسخ بسهولة بالتسخين [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]التطبيق:[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]مستخدم كمضاف للغذاء[/FONT],[FONT=&quot] سماد مركب [/FONT]P,N[FONT=&quot] حمضي مع نيتروجين اليوريك[/FONT].[FONT=&quot] مناسب للتربة القلوية [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] مستمل أيضا كمعيق للهب [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] تخمير غذاء[/FONT],[FONT=&quot] عامل تنظيف و مسيل لحمض الفوسفوريك[/FONT].[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الحزم والخزن:[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]في أكياس شبكة 25كغ[/FONT],[FONT=&quot] 50 كغ[/FONT],[FONT=&quot] 1000 كغ [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] يخزن بمكان بارد [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] جاف و مهوى[/FONT].[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]المواصفات التقنية المضمونة:[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (ليست مواصفات درجة غذاء)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1- المحتويات الرئيسية على الأقل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]% 98.00 [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2- خامس أكسيد الفوسفور (ك [/FONT]P2O5[FONT=&quot]) على الأقل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]% 44.00[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3- نيتروجين (ك [/FONT]N[FONT=&quot]) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]على الأقل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]% 17.00[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4- [/FONT]PH[FONT=&quot] = 1.6-2.4 [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]5- الحد الأعظمي للرطوبة % 0.20 [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]6- معادنِ ثقيلة (ك [/FONT]Pb[FONT=&quot]) الحد الأعظمي % 0.001 [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]7- زرنيخ (ك [/FONT]As[FONT=&quot]) الحد الأعظمي % 0.0003 [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]8- فلوريد (ك [/FONT]F[FONT=&quot]) الحد الأعظمي % 0.003[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]9- ماء عديم الذوبان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ الحد الأعظمي % 0.10 [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]المصدر: [/FONT]http://www.weifengchem.com/product/83-urea-phosphate-technical-grade-ea3f[FONT=&quot]/[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يستعمل كمضاف لغذاء الحيوانات و كسماد نيتروجين- فوسفور[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]بلورات بيضاء[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]المحتوى الكلي [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]≤[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]98[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]%[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]اجمالي الفوسفات ك [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]P2O5[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]≤[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]44[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]%[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]اجمالي النيتروجين ك [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]N[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]≤[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]17[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]%[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]عديم الذوبان *؟؟؟؟؟؟ *[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]≥[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]0.1[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]%[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الرطوبة [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]≥[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]0.5[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]%[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
PH*=**[FONT=&quot] [FONT=&quot]1.6-2.0[/FONT][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]مستعمل كعامل غذاء عالي في المضاف للغذاء الحيواني[/FONT],[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]هي نوع من أسمدة نيتروجين-فوسفات المركبة بالتركيزِ العالي.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]المصدر:[/FONT] http://www.freepatentsonline.com/3936501.html[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]بتاريخ [/FONT]05/07/1974[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]تفاعل يوريا صلبة مع [/FONT]ortho-phosphoric acid[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]في شكل لامائي[/FONT],[FONT=&quot] حمض فوسفوريك مركز فوق 90% بالوزن و الباقي ماء يمكن أن يستخدم كمادة بادئة[/FONT].[FONT=&quot] تسخين حمض الفوسفوريك الى [/FONT][FONT=&quot]60°-90°[/FONT][FONT=&quot] سي مفضل في طلب لحث التفاعل مع اليوريا الصلب [/FONT].[FONT=&quot] منتج فوسفات اليوريا جاهز [/FONT][FONT=&quot]جاهز للإستعمالِ بدون أي عملية أخرى.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] عناصر صغرى مثل [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Mg, Co, Fe, Zn, Cu, Mn[FONT=&quot] يمكن أن تدمج مع [/FONT]ortho-phosphoric acid[FONT=&quot] قبل التفاعل مع اليوريا الصلب[/FONT].[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الادعاءات:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1- عملية حرارية لصناعة مباشرة لفوسفات اليوريا البلوري [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] اليوريا الصلب يفاعل مع كمية مساوية من حمض الفوسفوريك 90% بالوزن من الحمض عند [/FONT][FONT=&quot]60°-90° سي [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2- حمض [/FONT]ortho-phosphoric[FONT=&quot] يمزج مباشرة مع اليوريا الصلب[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3- حمض [/FONT]ortho-phosphoric[FONT=&quot] يحول أولا للشكل الامائي ثم يفاعل مع اليوريا الصلب [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4- العملية تنفذ كعملية مستمرة بالتغذية الثابتة من الأبعاد المولية 1:1 من حمض الفوسفوريك و اليوريا الى جهاز الذي فيه المتفاعلات تمزج[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]5- حمض [/FONT]ortho-phosphoric[FONT=&quot] يسخن في بداية التفاعل الى 70 سي [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الوصف:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يتعلق الاختراع بصناعة بلورات فوسفات اليوريا بالتفاعل المباشر بين اليوريا و حمض الفوسفوريك[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فوسفات اليوريا يستعمل كمضاف للغذاء [/FONT][FONT=&quot] أساسي للماشية و كسماد[/FONT].[FONT=&quot] مؤخرا استعمات في كمكون نشيط في بعض تراكيب المنظفات[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]العملية التقليدية تفاعل حمض الفوسفوريك [/FONT][FONT=&quot]69% بحل مائي يوريا 70% في [/FONT]Pat. No. 1,149,924[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]منتج التفاعل يتألف من حل مائي مركز من فوسفات اليوريا [/FONT][FONT=&quot]التي ثم تبلور و تفصل[/FONT].[FONT=&quot] بلورات فوسفات اليوريا المفصولة من السائل الأصل يجب تجفيفها بحذر فوق 70 سي والا كتلة البلورات الصلبة تسيل و تتفسخ [/FONT].[FONT=&quot] بنفس الطريقة استرداد السائل الاصل يجب أن يتم بحذر تحت الشروط المسيطر عليها لتفادي التميه[/FONT].[FONT=&quot] لذا هذا العملية تتطلب أجهزة معقدة و غالية لاستعادة بلورات فوسفات اليوريا[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]عملة لصناعة [/FONT]urea phosphate[FONT=&quot] بتفاعل [/FONT]polyphosphoric acid[FONT=&quot] و يوريا [/FONT].[FONT=&quot] ازهار (بلورة) المتفاعلات مسيطر لاكتساب منتج بنسب مختلفة من [/FONT]N[FONT=&quot] [/FONT].[FONT=&quot] المنتج يمكن ان يستعمل بشكل رئيسي كسماد بسبب شكله الحبيبي[/FONT].[FONT=&quot] حيث فوسفات اليوريا الحبيبة غير مناسبة للعلف الحيواني[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الاختراع يشمل عملية لصناعة مباشرة لبلورات فوسفات اليوريا من اليوريا الصلب الذي يفاعل مع حمض الفوسفوريك بشكل لا مائي تقريبا[/FONT].[FONT=&quot] الاختراع يستند على الملاحظة المفاجئة التي عندما اليوريا الصلب يفاعل حمض فوسفوريك لا مائي تفاعل كامل تلقائي يحدث ينتج مباشرة بلورات جافة من فوسفات اليوريا التي لا تحتاج عملية أبعد أو مشاكل استرداد[/FONT].[FONT=&quot] بالفحص المجهري لسياق التفاعل وجد أن المتفاعلات [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] اليوريا الصلبة و حمض الفوسفوريك الا مائي تمر بمرحلة حيث بلورات من اليوريا تعلق في كتلة شوربة حمض الفوسفوريك الامائي بدون تشكيل في أي مرحلة حل شفاف واضح[/FONT].[FONT=&quot] بلورات فوسفات اليوريا أحادية البلورة تشكل فجأة بكتلة الشوربة بدون ضرورة أي عملية فصل أبعد[/FONT].[FONT=&quot] وجد تقريبا 7% من الوزن ماء وهذا الماء يمكن أن يطرد بالتفاعل الحراري بين حمض الفوسفوريك و اليوريا [/FONT].[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]على سبيل المثال، عندما التفاعل ينفذ بحمض الفوسفوريك 92% و يوريا صلب بكميات مقاسة و تقابل محتوى ماء 5% بالوزن في نظام التفاعل[/FONT],[FONT=&quot] النااتج كان فوسفات يوريا بلورية تتضمن 0.4% ماء [/FONT].[FONT=&quot] هذه البلورات تماثل بلورات المكتسبة من حمض فوسفوريك لا مائي في تركيبهم و مظهرهم[/FONT].[FONT=&quot] بالتالي الحمض الا مائي الغير متوفر تجاريا يمكن استبداله بحمض فوسفوريك 90% بالوزن للتفاعل مع اليوريا الصلب[/FONT].[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]حمض سوبير فوسفوريك يحوي [/FONT]P2O5[FONT=&quot] و [/FONT]H3PO4[FONT=&quot] الذي فيه أكثر من 72 % [/FONT]P2O5[FONT=&quot] [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] باستعمال هذا الحامض لم تكتسب فوسفات يوريا و الناتج كان كتلة عسلية دبقة التي لم تبلور و تأخذ عدة أيم لتتصلب [/FONT].[FONT=&quot] لم يفهم لماذا لم يتفاعل [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]النسب المولية بين اليوريا و حمض الفوسفوريك 1:1 [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] زيادة قليلة من اليوريا لن تتدخل بتحضير فوسفات اليوريا لكن زيادة الحامض يجب أن تتفادى [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]العملية يمكن ان تنفذ التغذية المستمرة بنسب مولية 1:1 من الحمض و اليوريا الصلب الى جهاز الذي فيه المتفاعلات تمج و بنفس الوقت تخلط ب [/FONT]pugmill[FONT=&quot] [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] أي خلاط ماسب يمكن ان يستعمل كبديل[/FONT].[FONT=&quot] اتلمتفاعلات تترك لتستقر في الخلاط [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لفترة من الوقت ثم كامل المنتج يفرغ من الخلاط فورا[/FONT].[FONT=&quot] يفضل خلط مستمر [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لحدوث اتصال أفضل بين المادتين و لتفادي تكتل بلورات الفوسفات [/FONT].[FONT=&quot] لتحسين فصل بلورات الفوسفات [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] عامل مضاد للتكتل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مثل السيليكا اللا شكلي [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] طحين الخ يمكن ان يضاف و الكمية 1.50 - 3% بالوزن[/FONT]..[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]العملية تبدأ بحمض فوسفريك لا مائي الذي يكون بلوري في حرارة الغرفة و تدفئة طفيفة تحول اللورات الى سائل لاقناع التفعل التلقائي مع اليوريا الصلب مع التسخين بين [/FONT][FONT=&quot]60°-90 مفضل[/FONT].[FONT=&quot] بعد المزج مع اليوريا الصلب النظام يجب أن يبرد بشدة بسبب التفاعل الحراري[/FONT].[FONT=&quot] التفاعل يتم بعد يضع ثواني و البلورات الجافة تشكل في سفينة التفاعل جاهزة للاستخدام بدون أي عملية أبعد[/FONT].[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]عند البدء ب [/FONT]H3PO4[FONT=&quot] بتركيز 90% التفاعل يمكن ان ينفذ بتسخين حمض الفوسفوريك يكون مسخن سابقا قبل المزج عند [/FONT][FONT=&quot]60°-90° سي [/FONT].[FONT=&quot] حيث الماء يطرد بالتسخين السابق و تفاعل حراري يتم مع اليوريا الصلب و الناتج يحوي فقط [/FONT][FONT=&quot]فقط بين 0.3 % و0.7 % ماء. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]اليوريا المستخدم يمكن أن يستخدم بأي شكل كحبيبات أو بلورات الخ[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يمكن دمج عناصر [/FONT]Mg, Co, Fe, Zn, Cu, Mn[FONT=&quot] الخ بدمجها بحمض الفوسفوريك أول التفاعل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مع اليوريا الصلب بدون أن تتدخل بسير التفاعل[/FONT].[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]اذا رغب لاكتساب مركبات بنسب عالية من أسمدة [/FONT]N[FONT=&quot] و [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]N:K[FONT=&quot] فوسفات اليوريا يمكن أن تحول الى حبيبات باضافة يوريا أكثر أو أملاح بوتاسيوم[/FONT].[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]م 1:[/FONT]
8.5[FONT=&quot] كغ بلورات [/FONT]anhydrous ortho-phosphoric acid[FONT=&quot] سخنت الى 70° سي حيث أصبحت كشوربة ثم غذي مرة واحدة مع 5.3 كغ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يوريا الى خلاط [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]pug-mill[FONT=&quot] [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] تفاعل حراري بين المتفاعلان يبدأ فورا[/FONT].[FONT=&quot] مع التبريد الشديد و الحرارة حفظت بين [/FONT][FONT=&quot]85°-90° سي [/FONT].[FONT=&quot] مزيج التفاعل أصبح غير شفاف مثل الشوربة الذي فيه بلورات فوسفات اليوريا نتجت[/FONT].[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]كمية صغيرة من 300غ سيليكا لا شكلي كمضاد للتكتل اضيف و [/FONT][FONT=&quot]14.1 كغ من بلورات اليوريا صبت مباشرة بكيس [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] الناتج يجوي 16.8 نيتروجين و 18.8% فوسفور[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]م 2:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]11.2 كغ [/FONT]ortho-phosphoric acid[FONT=&quot] 92.5% مكتسب بالنتزاع سائل-سائل من حل حمضي لحمض الفوسوفويك سخن الى 70 سي وغذي مرة واحدى ب 6.3 كغ حبيبات يوريا الى نظام خلاط مستمر [/FONT]pug-mill[FONT=&quot] [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] الباقي كالمثال السابق[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الناتج 16.8%[/FONT]N[FONT=&quot] [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] 18.6%[/FONT]P[FONT=&quot] و 0.4% [/FONT]H 2 O[FONT=&quot] بنفس المظهر و النوعية للناتج في المثال السابق[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]م 3:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]مثال 2 مكرر لكن استخدم 5 كغ يوريا بلوري بدل الحبيبات و نفس الناتج اكتسب[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]م 4:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]مغذيات الميكرو : 200 غ [/FONT]Fe[FONT=&quot] ككبريتات حديد ثاني [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]0.2[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Co[FONT=&quot] كبريتات كوبالت [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] 20غ [/FONT]CU[FONT=&quot] كبريتات نحاس [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] 40غ [/FONT]Mn[FONT=&quot] كبريتات مغنيسيوم و 80غ [/FONT]Zn[FONT=&quot] كبريتات زنك ذوبت في 11.2 كغ حمض [/FONT]ortho-phosphoric[FONT=&quot] 92.5% بالوزن فوعل مع [/FONT]6.3[FONT=&quot] كغ يوريا حبيبي كمثال 2[/FONT].[FONT=&quot] المنتج النهائي إحتوى 16.5%[/FONT]N[FONT=&quot] [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] 18.2%[/FONT]P[FONT=&quot] [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] 1.1%[/FONT]Fe[FONT=&quot] [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] 0.0011%[/FONT]Co[FONT=&quot] [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] 0.11%[/FONT]Cu[FONT=&quot] [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] 0.22%[/FONT]Mn[FONT=&quot] و 0.44%[/FONT]Zn[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]م 5:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]مغذيات الميكرو : 200غ [/FONT]Mg[FONT=&quot] من [/FONT]MgO[FONT=&quot] وجرب أيضا [/FONT]MgSO4[FONT=&quot] و [/FONT]Mg(OH)2[FONT=&quot] [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] 100غ [/FONT]Fe[FONT=&quot] في شكل [/FONT]Fe(OH)2[FONT=&quot] و جرب أيضا [/FONT]FeSO4[FONT=&quot] و [/FONT]Fe2(OH)3 [FONT=&quot] [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] 0.2 [/FONT]Co[FONT=&quot] كبريتات [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]40 [FONT=&quot]غ [/FONT]Mn[FONT=&quot] ككبريتات و 80 غ [/FONT]Zn[FONT=&quot] كأوكسيد ذوب في [/FONT]11.2[FONT=&quot] كغ [/FONT]ortho-phosphoric acid[FONT=&quot] من 92.5% بالوزن و فوعل مع 6.3 كغ من يوريا حبيبي كمثال 2 [/FONT].[FONT=&quot] المنتج النهائي إحتوى [/FONT]16.5%N, 18.2%P, 0.6%Fe, 1.2%Mg, 0.0011% Co, 0.11%Cu, 0.22%Mn and 0.44%Zn[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------

